# Clueless



## Mike Csr (May 4, 2020)

I've tried over and over to duplicate the sweeping curved tracks and the many turnouts leading into my yard. It just does not look right. The inside curve with all the turnouts looks strange due to the straight section in each turnout. I tried using the curved turnout but it almost does a u-turn.

I'm using "anyrail" software, and Piko track. I will try to attach an image of the 1917 town blueprint I am basing my yard after.Any advice would be appreciated.

Mike


----------



## zr1rob (May 27, 2020)

If you can custom design turnouts in your CAD software, that might give you what you want. Or check with the forums for that software, maybe someone has already done it and made it available for download.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What is the curvature of the tracks by themselves in your model? It might be that your curves are so much sharper than the prototype it is an issue.


----------



## zr1rob (May 27, 2020)

Here you go:

*A Simple Way to Allow Custom Turnout Design*


https://www.anyrail.com/forum_en/index.php?topic=2260.0


*Custom/Modified track capabilities*


https://www.anyrail.com/forum_en/index.php?topic=1904.0


----------



## Mike Csr (May 4, 2020)

After looking at all the custom options. I think using Trainli curved switches and RRTrack software I will be able to do this layout.Thanks for the feedback.

Mike


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,
can you post a photo of your switch configuration? that would help us see what you mean.
thanks,
Scot


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Still be nice to know the curvatures you are working with... I used RRTrack with success.


Greg


----------



## Mike Csr (May 4, 2020)

Greg,
I do not know how to figure the curvature. Right now I'm going by what looks right to me. If you look at the blueprints on my original post the single curve going off to the right has 12 degree curve listed on it.All the ones to the left do not give any information
Hopefully when I get my copy of RRTrack I can figure it out.
Mike


----------



## 1to3 (Mar 15, 2017)

Wow, I want to see it when you are done!  

You can always cut down switches to get them shorter to make the design you want... or Piko also makes a curved turnout if that works better.

I don't have time to play with my AnyRail software to try for you, but I'm sure something nice is possible.


----------



## 1to3 (Mar 15, 2017)

Maybe you can post images of what you have in AnyRail so far? That might help. 
Or are you creating an exact scale replica!


----------



## Mike Csr (May 4, 2020)

I was trying to create a replica.It looks like the sweeping curves coming into the yard are only 3 degrees and nobody makes such a curved switch.The best I could figure a 3 degree curve would have a radius of about 65 feet in 1:29. So, I am going to go with Train Li R13/R10 for my inside curve with turnouts and Flex for the other curves that do not have turnouts 
Mike


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, so 13 and 10 foot radius, NICE!


I would think you could use #6 turnouts also, and the curves are broad enough that they will integrate well.


You might want to buy a couple and then lay it out with garden hose to look at how it appears.


Greg


----------



## justme igor (Aug 9, 2020)

Probably some thoughts from outside the box....
If you would get your feet wet in the program "temp-lot" : scan or take a picture of your drawing/maps.
Upload it to temp-lot, you could make everything as true to real life in scale as possible.

With all the bits of track (in temp-lot) added to your drawing/photo you can figure out precisely what you need from pico track.

My two cents, i hope this was a bit of help, best Igor


----------

